# على درب زويل....د. مصطفى السيد.. من مدرس ثانوى إلى عالم وضع نظرية لعلاج أخطر الأمراض



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 يونيو 2009)

*الدكتور مصطفى السيد.. من مدرس ثانوى إلى عالم وضع نظرية لعلاج أخطر الأمراض*
آخر تحديث: السبت 18 ابريل 2009 11:00 ص بتوقيت القاهرة
مجدى سمعان وداليا العقاد - الشروق 



رغم أن الحظ لعب دورا فى تحويل مسار حياة الدكتور مصطفى السيد من مدرس ثانوى إلى أول عالم فيزيائى مصرى وعربى يحصل على قلادة العلوم الوطنية الأمريكية التى تعتبر أعلى وسام أمريكى فى العلوم لإنجازاته فى مجال النانو تكنولوجى وتطبيقه لهذه التكنولوجيا باستخدام مركبات الذهب الدقيقة فى علاج مرض السرطان، إلا أنه لا يضع للصدفة وزنا فى إنجازه، لأنه يؤمن بقيمة العمل الدؤوب، والذى لولاه ما كان له أن يصل إلى هذه المكانة العلمية التى تضعه على أعتاب جائزة نوبل، وحل لغز المرض القاتل الذى حير العلماء لقرون عديدة. 

تمكن الدكتور مصطفى السيد من اكتشاف علاج لأمراض السرطان فى معمله «ديناميكيات الليزر» بمعاونة 70 باحثا للدكتوراه وتطبيقها على حيوانات التجارب بالاستفادة من أبحاثه التى توصلت إلى فاعلية النانو ذهب فى علاج السرطان. 

بالرغم من جاذبية فكرته فى علاج السرطان باستخدام تطبيقات النانو، فإن أسرة «الشروق» قررت أن تبدأ حوارها مع العالم الجليل بالحديث عن ذكرياته قبل السفر للولايات المتحدة وزواجه وعلاقته بالوطن. 

عاد الدكتور مصطفى السيد بالذاكرة إلى نشأته الأولى فى محافظة الغربية فى مدينة زفتى، كان أصغر أبناء مدرس الرياضيات الذى انتقل إلى القاهرة، وكان مصطفى لايزال فى مرحلة الدراسة الثانوية، لم يتمكن من الالتحاق بكلية الطب «لأنه كان بيسرح ومفيش مذاكرة» على حد قوله فلم يستطع دخول الكلية كما كان يتمنى، ولم يرغب أيضا الالتحاق بكلية العلوم جامعة القاهرة بسبب أنه سيضطر أن يظل يدرس خمس سنوات حتى يستطيع أن يعمل مدرسا ثانويا فاختار أن يلتحق بأكاديمية المعلمين العليا. 

يروى ذكريات تلك الفترة: لم يمض على بدء الدراسة سوى شهرين إلا واعتصم الطلاب وطالبوا بتحويل دبلوم المعلمين إلى بكالوريوس، ووافق الدكتور طه حسين هذا الرجل العظيم، بتجميع كل المعاهد العليا للمعلمين فى جامعة عين شمس حين علم مصطفى بأنه سيكون مطلوب معيدين تحول نفس الطالب غير المهتم بمذاكرته إلى طالب مجتهد يذاكر ليل نهار حتى حصل على وظيفة معيد باعتبار أنها ستكون أفضل من وظيفة مدرس ثانوى، وبالفعل تم اختيار الثلاثة الأوائل وكنت واحدا منهم وتلقيت تعليما على أفضل ما يكون ولم يكن له مثيل حتى فى أمريكا، وأصبحت معيدا، وبعد ثلاثة أشهر قرأت إعلانا فى جريدة الأهرام عن منحة دراسية فى جامعة فلوريدا فى أمريكا ونجحت فى الحصول عليها. 

أثناء رحلته من القاهرة إلى فلوريدا كان جمال عبدالناصر يعلن إزاحة اللواء محمد نجيب ويتولى الحكم خلفا له، حينما وصل إلى هناك، كان الخبر قد سبقه، ولم يكن قد علم به، انهالت عليه الأسئلة والاستفسارات عما حدث فى مصر لكنه لم تكن لديه إجابة. 

قرر الدكتور مصطفى السيد الزواج من أمريكية لأنه لم تكن هناك مصريات فى نطاق إقامته، لكن فى نفس الوقت كانت عينه على ما يحدث فى الوطن، ويحلم بالعودة إليها، لم تكن وسائل الاتصال قد تطورت كما هى الآن، فكانت دقيقة الاتصال هاتفيا بالأهل تكلف 15 دولارا. 

يتذكر زوجته قائلا: كانت من الجنوب حيث تتشابه طباعها مع المصريين وكانت ملتزمة فى الملبس والأخلاق، وكان والدها مدرسا للرياضيات أيضا، كانت سيدة عظيمة تولت هى تربية الأولاد وتفرغت أنا للبحث والدراسة. 

العودة إلى مصر كانت حلما يراوده، يقول: كنت متفقا مع زوجتى على العودة واتفقنا على أن تعمل هى فى إحدى الشركات الأجنبية فى مصر وقدمت بالفعل فى أكثر من مائتى شركة ولكن الرد جاء بأن معظم الشركات ستصفى أعمالها فى القاهرة بسبب سياسة الرئيس عبدالناصر فى تأميم جميع الشركات الأجنبية وبسبب هذا لم تكن العودة أمرا سهلا. 

ويضيف: اندمجت فى العمل والتنقل من جامعة يل إلى هارفارد وكاليفورنيا ثم جورجيا وكانت كل جامعة تحاول أن تقدم أفضل العروض لديها من توافر أجهزة إلى رواتب أعلى من أجل اجتذابه للعمل لديها، ويضيف: وتولت الزوجة الجهد الأكبر فى تربية الأولاد الأربعة ليلى وطارق ودرية وإيفن بالتأكيد على دور العلم مع إعطائهم دروسا فى الموسيقى ولهذا جميعهم كانت دراستهم مرتبطة بالعلم. 

اختار أسماء عربية لأبنائه الثلاثة ما عدا الابن الأصغر الذى أطلق عليه اسم «إيفن» ولهذا الأمر قصة يرويها قائلا: اقترحت على جارتى فى السكن أن نسمى الابن الأخير إيفن على أساس أنه اسم سهل النطق خاصة أن اسم والده السيد كان نطقه صعبا فى أمريكا. 

ومثلما كانت زوجته وراء تفرغه للبحث أثناء حياتها كانت هى أيضا دافع له لمواصلة أبحاثه ضد المرض اللعين حين أصيبت هى نفسها به لكن حين تمكن من استخدام تكنولوجيا النانو فى وضع نظريته فى القضاء على هذا المرض كان قد فات الأوان، وتمكن المرض منها ورحلت شريكة حياته قبل أن ينتهى من أبحاثه التى يتوقع أن تستغرق 7 سنوات حتى يتم تطبيق العلاج بالنانو على الإنسان. 

كان الهدف الأساسى وراء رغبته فى العودة إلى مصر هى أن يتربى أولاده فى جو مصرى ليحظوا بتربية مصرية ويكونوا بجوار أسرته، ولم تمانع الزوجة لكنها اشترطت أن تجد فرصة عمل فى مصر وهو ما فشلت فيه. 
يقول: كنت أبذل كل الجهود للعودة إلى مصر بدون تردد غير أن عدم عثور زوجتى على عمل فى مصر صعب على الأمر» 

نبوغه وتفوقه جعلاه ينتقل من جامعة إلى أخرى بعروض مغرية له ولمهمته البحثية من حيث توفير أجهزة ليزر ونانو تكنولوجى بشكل سهل القيام بجميع الأبحاث فى هذا الإطار. 

وبالرغم من أن الظروف أجبرته أن يبقى بعيدا عن مصر فإنه وحتى قبل حصوله على الوسام الأمريكى كان دائما ما يعرض خدماته للوطن الأم، فقد ساهم فى تنظيم المؤتمرات البحثية فى مصر مرتين فى العام بدعم أمريكى مع معهد الليزر التابع لجامعة القاهرة وأمد مكتبته بالجديد من الكتب. 

يفخر الدكتور مصطفى أنه ينتمى إلى أعظم حضارتين وهما الحضارة المصرية التى كانت فجر الضمير الإنسانى والإمبراطورية الأمريكية التى تقود الحضارة الحديثة. 

رصد المركز القومى للبحوث مبلغ مليون ونصف المليون جنيه للقيام بأبحاث النانو فى مصر من خلال تطبيق تلك التجارب على الفئران لدراسة تأثيرها على الجسم نفسه، ويشير الدكتور مصطفى إلى أن التجارب ستتواصل فى مصر، وسيعقب هذا خطوات أخرى من التجارب ستجرى على القردة ثم الإنسان، مضيفا «فى جامعة القاهرة العلماء ينتظرون النتائج لبدء العمل التطبيقى على الإنسان وهذا طبعا لن يتم إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح من وزارة الصحة المصرية». 

ويتوقع السيد أننا بحاجة إلى عامين للانتهاء من التجارب على الحيوان فى مصر، ويقول إن الأبحاث ستبدأ من حيث انتهت الأبحاث فى أمريكا، بقصد الكشف عن أجزاء الذهب فى الجسم لمعرفة هل تخلص الجسم منه أم لا وما ضرره وهل من الممكن أن يتسبب فى الوفاة مبكرا؟ وكل هذا يجب ملاحظته على الحيوانات قبل الإنسان. 

وحول ما تردده بعض المستشفيات فى أمريكا أنها طبقت ما توصل إليه على البشر من بينها أندرسون كانسر سيتى ــ وهى من أكبر مستشفيات العالم فى مجال البحوث ــ شكك السيد فى الأمر وقال «هذه التجارب صعب تطبيقها على الإنسان بهذه السرعة» ويبرر هذا قائلا «ربما تكون إحدى شركات الدعاية أعلنت هذا لكى ترفع من مقدار الأموال التى ستحصل عليها من هذه الدعاية ولقد دخلت على الموقع الإلكترونى للمستشفى ولم أر شيئا مكتوبا عن هذا الأمر». 

يشرح الدكتور مصطفى فكرته فى العلاج بالنانو قائلا: «قطع الذهب المتناهى الصغر «النانو» لها ثلاث صفات: 
أولا: أنها تعكس الضوء بشدة، وبالتالى يمكن رؤيتها بسهولة تحت الميكروسكوب، ولو وضعنا هذه القطع على سطح الخلايا السرطانية نستطيع رؤيتها بسهولة. 

الصفة الثانية: أنه يمتص الضوء، ويحوله إلى طاقة حرارية، تعمل على تسييح الخلية السرطانية». 

ويتوقع الدكتور مصطفى أن يتم تطبيق نظريته فى العلاج بالنانو علی جميع أنواع السرطان مادام أن الجزء المصاب يمكن إدخال الضوء له. 

ويأمل أن يؤدى الكشف عن علاج للسرطان فى تدارك العدد الهائل المتوقع أن يصاب بهذا المرض حتى عام 2030 والذى توقعت منظمة الصحة العالمية أن يصل إلى 75 مليونا، ويؤكد أن العلاج بالنانو لن يكون باهظ التكلفة لأنه يعتمد على تقنية تعتمد على جزيئات الذهب متناهية الصغر، وستتمثل التكلفة فقط فى أتعاب المستشفى والأطباء، حيث يمكن علاج ألف مريض بجرام ذهب واحد. 

كما يتوقع أن تظهر تطبيقات كثيرة لعلم «النانو» فى مختلف العلوم، ولكنها الآن فى مرحلة البحث للتعرف على آثارها الجانبية. 

ويرى الدكتور مصطفى أن «الإنسان هو الذى يكمل المسيرة وليس النفط أو الطاقة الشمسية لذلك يجب الاستثمار فيه ورفع مستوى معيشته». 

ويضيف: «من المعروف أن الطاقة البشرية لا تنضب بل تزداد لأن عملية التعليم والتعلم عملية مستمرة وعدد المتعلمين يزداد، هذا بخلاف النفط لأنه حتما سيأتى اليوم الذى ينضب فيه». 

ويرى أن إنجازه فى العلم يمكن أن يتكرر فى مصر ويتوقع أن يزداد اهتمام الحكومة بالبحث العلمى وبتوفير فرص عمل لخريجى الكليات العملية من أجل إعادة التوازن بين الملتحقين بالكليات النظرية والعملية، وبنظرة متفائلة يرصد التقدم الحادث فى مجال الإعلام فى مصر الذى أصبح يلعب دورا مهما فى انتقاد الحكومة ومراقبتها ويقول فى هذا الشأن: «الصحافة الأمريكية هى السبب الأساسى فى جعل السياسيين هناك يمشو زى الألف». 

وردا على سؤال المهندس إبراهيم المعلم حول دور الحظ فى حياته روى دكتور مصطفى السيد أن طالبتين جاءتا له أثناء زيارته لجامعة القاهرة تسألانه «كيف نصبح مصطفى السيد؟» فرد، قلت لهما: «شغل شغل شغل.. ليل نهار»


----------



## صابر دياب (17 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الكريم

شكراً على هذه الإضافة الكريمة في منتدى يهتم أساساً بإدارة المشروعات

ولكني أفهم أن هدفك هو وضع المنابر المضيئة في حياتنا حتى نتخذه قدوة فشكراً لك أخي الكريم على هذا الطرح الكريم والنقل الهادف من جريدة الشروق

فعلاً نحتاج إلى مثل هذه النماذج الرائعة حتى نقتدي بها 

وهناك موضوع أخر أحب أن أتكلم فيه أنني وانا أكتب هذا الرد كنت سأكتب نقلاً عن جريدة الشروق المصرية ولكني مسحت كلمة الشروق المصرية لانه عالم عربي مسلم وأنا أريد أن تزول كل الفروق الغيضةبين كل العرب والمسلمين والتي سهامت في تدعيمها قنوات الأعلام البغيضة 

يا أخواني كل عالم مصري أو سعودي أو يمني أو ليبي أو سوري أو فلسطيني أو لبناني أو إماراتي أو قطري أو عراقي أو عماني أو أردني أو كويتي أو موريتناني أو جزائري أو تونسي أو مغربي أو سوداني أو بحريني أو من جزر القمر أو صومالي هو عالم عربي وهو رصيد لهذه الأمة العربية العريقة وكل عالم باكستاني أو أفغانستاني أو تشادي أو نيجيري أو إنودنيسي أو سنغالي هو عالم مسلم ورصيد لهذه الأمة

صدقوني قوة الأمة في وحدتها وفي نبذ الخلافات والإختلافات

كل حاضرة عربية هي مصدر قوة للأمة العربية سواء كانت بغداد أو الرياض أو البصرة أو جدة أو القاهرة أو دمشق

أمريكا قوتها في إتحاد ولايتها وعدد سكانها أكبر من عدد سكان الوطن العربي مجتمعين ومساحتها أصغر من مساحة الوطن العربي مجتمعة ولكن سر قوتها في تنوعها الثقافي أما نحن فهذا هو سر ضعفنا

مرة أخرى مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع الكريم ولكن صدقني كلمة وحدة كنت سأكتبها جرتني إلى الخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخ صابر
بالفعل انا نفسى يبقى عندنا علماء مسلمين و عرب فى كل المجالات واول هذه المجالات هى الادارة لان الادارة هى اساس استثمار الطاقات فى المجالات الاخرى لذلك قصدت ان اضع الموضوع هنا.


----------



## apo_mosa (3 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك مواضيعك كلها مثمرة ، مشكوووور سيدي الكريم على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ......


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## ابوعمير2 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا حضرت ندوه لهذا العالم الجليل لكنه ايضا على درب زويل لم يجد نفسه فى بلده وقد خسرت مصر كثيرا بعدم أحتضانها لأمثال هؤلاء


----------

